# I like dancing



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

I like dancing = Dans etmekten hoşlanırım.

Are there other possibilities?

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Zylbath

You could also say: Dans etmeği severim. 
I don't know, whether it is also possible to say: Dans etmek eğlencelidir. But it would rather mean: Dancing means fun.


----------



## Pitt

Zylbath said:


> You could also say: Dans etmeği severim.
> I don't know, whether it is also possible to say: Dans etmek eğlencelidir. But it would rather mean: Dancing means fun.


 
Thanks! I am not sure, but in my opinion is better: Dans etmeyi severim.

What do the natives say?


----------



## Revontuli

Hi, Pitt

You're right. It must be "etmeyi".

And Zylbath, welcome to WRF. It's nice to see you

Cheers,
Revi


----------



## Zylbath

Haha, now I see. 
The dancing (dans etme) makes fun. 

Yeah, I'm happy to be here. And I'm really impressed of the amount of users being online at once Oo


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I am not sure, but in my opinion is better: Dans etmeyi severim.
> 
> What do the natives say?



*Yes, better.Also dansı severim.*


----------



## ayşegül

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I am not sure, but in my opinion is better: Dans etmeyi severim.
> 
> What do the natives say?


 
Dans etmeyi seviyorum
Dans etmek hoşuma gidiyor.


----------

